# Help needed with Hymer B584



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

To all member with a Hymer B584

My questions are as follows

1 Is it possible to purchases a new basin for the bathroom sink.
2 Is it possible to DIY fit the sink.
3 Is it possible to purchases the burner caps for the hob.
3 Is it possible to remove the algie between the glasses on driver’s window?

If any one has any idea of the price for the sink and cap it would be much appreciated.

Regards
Ray


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

1 yes

2 yes

3 yes

4 yes use a long stick with anti algie rag on end.


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

*Replacement sink*

We have just replaced the sink unit on our 2001 B544.
We did this by dealing directly with a German motorhome dealer.
3H Camping-Center Heinsberg, Tel 0049245291050
We dealt with a Frau Neubaur (sp?) who spoke good English and was very helpful.
The cost of a new sink delivered to our door was €118.91 (Brownhills had quoted around £130 as cost)
BTW the cost quoted was the same as that in the Bad Waldersee factory plus postage.
The tricky bit is that the company do not accept credit cards and wanted the money transferred into their bank, a service for which my bank wanted to charge £25!!!!!
In the end we put the required amount of Euros into an envelope and posted it off recorded delivery, the parcel arrived in a couple of weeks.
If you get the serial number of your van they can supply the sink for it.
The fitting was simple as it just hangs on a plastic strip, I added some "No More Nails" double sided sticky tape for good measure.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

*Replacement sink*

I hope my last message is helpful and acts as a reminder to read the date of the original post before replying 

Tony


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

The attached link is a very good source of Hymer parts, knowledgable and helpful workers, cheaper and faster delivery than Brownhills, and they accept credit cards. They also have english speakers. I have used them a number of times and been very pleased with the quality and price of their service

In essence if you provide them with the details of the Hymer serial number they can usually tell you exacly which parts match

David


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Silly me I left out the link:-

http://www.ccmeier.de/


----------

